# First fish from the yak...



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

No pic and it wasn't a monster by any stetch. But it was a puppy drum caught in the sound near Hat Village. Was cool as I also paddled over 10-15 flounder hanging out. Gotta say I love the yak,would have never seen that from the shore...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Cool................but*

NO PIC..............never happened  ....J/K 

I hope you like Kayaking. It definately opens up some possibilities with fishing. Gimme a shout if ya head down this way.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

J_Lannon said:


> NO PIC..............never happened  ....J/K



nada. if dog says he walked on water, he walked on water


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

JL will do, 

geeze CFT, If I didn't know better, I'd think we knew each other....


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats, Clay. I'm sure it was the first of _many_ fish you'll catch from a yak. My first was a 12" striper but I somehow managed to get some of his big sisters later.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Isn't bringing the camera always bad luck?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Camera*

I'm glad I didnt bring my camera with the day I had Sunday.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Blast,  ain't it cdog?
TC


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

yeahp, it rocks. Figure I start small and work my way up...


----------

